

Wikipedia predicts 2014 - doge
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2014#Date_unknown

======
CodeWithCoffee
The article linked suggesting that Moore's law will become redundant this year
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2014#cite_note-2](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2014#cite_note-2))
was published in 2009. Is this still thought to be true?

